# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Dhoma e Lutjes!

## Astrit77

Motra dhe vellezer ne Krisht!

 Mendoj se do te ishte nje ndihme e madhe per secilin prej nesh ne rast se ne do te luteshim per njeri-tjetrin (Hebrenjve 10:24-25). U drejtohem te gjithe atyre qe jane penduar nga mekatet e tyre dhe kane pranuar Jezu Krishtin si Zot e Shpetimtar, pra bijave dhe bijve te Perendise nepermjet Krishtit, qe te sjellim kerkesat tona per lutje perpara Zotit dhe te lutemi per njeri tjetrin. Si bij te Perendise ne Krisht ne kemi privilegjin qe te vijme perpara Atit tone qiellor dhe t'i lutemi Atij, por njekohesisht edhe te falenderojme Perendine. Kemi kaq shume gjera per ta falenderuar dhe perlevduar Perendine tone, sa nuk do te mjaftonte koha.

 Nje ide te tille ka patur edhe Deshmuesi para disa kohesh dhe une prita qe te behej dicka, por mendoj se ka ardhur koha qe ne te lutemi dhe te inkurajojme njeri tjetrin, jo vetem privatisht, por edhe nepermjet ketij Forumi. Ne rast se ne kerkojme me te vertete nje ringjallje shpirterore ne Shqiperi, arma jone e fuqishme eshte lutja, nepermjet saj ne mund te ndryshojme kombin tone, nga nje komb pagan ne nje komb te perulur ndaj Perendise.

 Mendoj se cdonjeri ka mendime dhe ide te tij ose te saj se si te organizojme kete dhome lutjeje, por le t'ja leme Frymes se Shenjte te na udheheqe dhe te na tregoje udhen.

 Kerkesa ime e pare per lutje eshte qe te lutemi per njeri tjetrin per te perballuar luften e perditshme shpirterore qe secili prej nesh ka dhe te falenderojme Perendine per inkurajimin qe gjejme tek Ai qe u tundua prej te gjithave dhe nuk mekatoi.
 Pastaj kerkoj qe te lutemi edhe per nje rizgjim shpirteror ne Shqiperi.

 Ftoj te gjithe te krishteret e Forumit qe te sjellin kerkesat e tyre per lutje, dhe te luten te gjithe per njeri tjetrin.

 Faleminderit!

----------


## deshmuesi

Mendoj se Fryma e Perendise te ka dhene nje mesazh te qarte reth kesaj deshire teper te frytshme dhe te domozdoshme per cdo te krishtere. Ju mbeshtes plotesisht ne te gjithe mendimin dhe deshiren tuj dhe kerkoj qe ne kete "Dhome lutjesh" te kete dhe refime te ndryshme rreth asaj cka Krishti ka bere dhe ben ne jeten tone. Deshmite e cdo te krishteri jane nje mundesi ku cdo kush mund te shohe konkretisht se si dora e Perendise vepron tek te krishteret. Deshmija e rrit besimtarin , si dhe e inkurajon ate qe sapo ka pranuar Krishitin per Shpetimtar. Verei me kujdes se si ju thoshte Jezusi te gjithe atyre ne te cilet bente mrekullira: "Shkoni dhe i tregoni Kryepriftit ate qe Perenda ka bere ne ju" . Te deshmosh Krishtin do te thote te shpallesh me se pari ate MREKULLI qe JEzusi ka bere ne ju personalisht, dhe MREKULLIA e cdo te krishteri fillon me Shpetmimin qe JEzusi ka bere ne jeten e tij.
 Zoti te bekofte. Ftoj te gjithe te krishtert qe jo vetem te shprehin mendimet e tyre, por te investojne ne kete DHOME LUTJESH, simbas Dhurates qe Fryma e Krishti ju ka dhene.
 Me dashuri ne Krisht Deshmuesi.

----------


## Astrit77

Vella Deshmues!

 Faleminderit per fjalet teper inkurajuese. Faleminderit gjithashtu edhe per gjithe shkrimet tuaja ne kete forum dhe perpjekjet tuaja per ti dhene lavdine Perendise dhe Zotit Jezu Krisht.
 Ne kemi nevoje per njeri tjetrin, jemi pjese e trupit te Krishtit dhe qe trupi te rritet i plote dhe i shendetshem ka nevoje per cdo pjese te tij. Dhe mendoj se lutja eshte nje faktor shume i rendesishem ne jeten e besimtarit ne ecjen e tij me Perendine dhe rritjen e tij ne jeten e krishtere. Gjithashtu, kombi yne ka nevoje sot me shume se kurre per ringjalljen shpirterore nepermjet Frymes se Shenjte. Kemi kaluar periudha te veshtira, sepse pak e kemi kerkuar Zotin. Duhet t'i kthejme syte tane tek Perendia i qiellit dhe tokes, sepse vetem nepermjet Tij ne mund te arrijme fitore mbi armikun, djallin qe mundohet te mashtroje njerezit dhe ti mbaje ata larg prej Perendise dhe larg rruges se shpetimit qe kalon vetem nga kryqi i Jezu Krishtit. Askush nuk mund te shpetohet pa ardhur tek kryqi i Jezusit dhe pa u penduar per mekatet e tij, dhe tek kryqi ne bejme shkembimin e mekateve tona me drejtesine e Perendise. Ne s'kemi asgje tjeter pervec mekateve tona qe te sjellim para Perendise se Shenjte, dhe eshte Hiri i Tij i mrekullueshem qe na ben te denje per mbreterin e Tij.

 Le te lutemi dhe ti kerkojme Perendise se Shenjte qe te bej te mundur nje zgjim te atyre qe po flene, dhe nuk po shikojne rrezikun qe u kanoset, Hebrenjve 3:15:

*Sot, në qoftë se e dëgjoni zërin e tij, mos jini zemërgur si në ditën e kryengritjes.*

 Le te mbajme parasysh edhe modelin e lutjes qe Jezusi u mesoi dishepujve te Tij, Mateu 6:9-13:

*9  Ju, pra, lutuni kështu: "Ati ynë që je në qiej, u shenjtëroftë emri yt.
10  Ardhtë mbretëria jote. U bëftë vullneti yt në tokë si në qiell.
11  Bukën tonë të përditshme na e jep sot.
12  Dhe na i fal fajet tona, ashtu siç ua falim ne fajtorëve tanë.
13  Dhe mos lejo të biem në tundim, por na çliro nga i ligu, sepse jotja është mbretëria dhe fuqia dhe lavdia përjetë. Amen".*

----------


## deshmuesi

Do te kisha deshire qe te sjell nje mrekulli te Zotit Krisht, e cila ka ndodhur keto dite. Do te inkurajoja te gjithe te krishteret qe te marin pjese gjeresisht ne kete Dhome lujtesh dhe deshmish. 
 Ja cila eshte mrekullia. 
 Para disa kohesh ne nje nga stacionet televizive Greke, u dha nje lajm disi i pazakonte. Kete histori ma tregoi nje miku im Grek i cili e kishte digjuar kete ne emisionin e lajmeve.
 Para shume kohesh ne Athine, nje djale shqiptar emrin e te cilit nuk e di, vrau nje Grek per ti mare parate. Pasi ai e grabiti viktimen, u nis per ne Shqiperi. Ploicia greke nuk mundi ta zbuloje dot se kush ishte ai qe e kishte vrare kete grek.  Shqiptari sapo erdhi ne Shqiperi filloi perseri te vazhdonte aktivitetin e tij te vjedhejs dhe pislleqeve te ndryshme. Pasi kaluan disa kohe policia Shqiptare e kap kete vagabond gjate nje vjedhje dhe keshtu ky vjedhes perfundoi ne pranga.   Pas disa kohesh ne Burg, ketij krimineli dhe vjedhesi , ju dha mundesi qe te  lexoje Ungjillin  e Krishtit, dhe shume shpejt ai filloi te besojt tek Krishti. Pikerisht ne ket moment ai fillon PENDESEN dhe gjunjezimin para Krishtit , dhe pasi ai e pranoi Krishtin per shpetimtar te jetes se tij, theret komandantin e burgut dhe i njofton mbi vrasjen qe ai kishte bere ne Greqi para shume vjetesh, duke kerkuar qe te denohej per kete akt kriminal. Por Policia e digjoi kete gje , dhe nuk u merakos, duke mos bere asnje verpim.  Pasi ky djale perfundon burgun ( tani nje ishpetuar ne Krisht)   niset per ne Greqi, dhe pasi arin ne Athine dorzohet ne  policine e Athines,  duke deklaruar   vrasjen qe ai kishte bere para disa vjetesh ne Athine. Ai kerkon prej tyre denimin e merituar sepse  , ai teshme ishte nje kristjan i pagezuar dhe i shpetuar ne Krishtin Jezus. 
 Te dashur te krishtere , perfundimin e kesaj ngjarje nuk e di,  por gjithsesi kerkoj qe te lutemi per kete djale si dhe te lavderojme Perendine per kete mrekulli qe Krishti kreu ne zemer te ketij te djali  Shqiptar, i cili tashme eshte vellai yne i shpetuar ne Krisht.
 Zoti ju bekofte.
 Ps. nese dikush e di me ne detaje kete histori, le te naj tregoje me konkretisht.
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## deshmuesi

Kerkoj nga te gjithe te krishteret e ketij forumi, qe te luten per familjen e vellajt tim, pasi ajo keto dite sapo eshte divorcuar. Kerkoj qe dora e Zotit te jete e pranishme dhe te behet nje bashkim , por jo prej njeriut por prej Perendise.
 Me dashuri ne Krisht Deshmuesi.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Deshmues!

Ai djali, qe fole pak me lart, quhet EDUART LEKA.

Kam komunikim me Edin dhe me familjen e tij, sepse ketu ai ka te motren besimtare, dhe nepermjet motres se tij, mesova per Eduartin dhe bisedova me kishen ku une shkoj dhe te gjithe pleqte e kishes u interesuan, i gjetem nje avokat besimtar nga kisha jone, dhe shume ndihma te tjera.

Ne ghyqin e pare Edi u denua 16 vjet dhe tani para pak ditesh kishte gjyqin e dyte dhe i ulen 2 vjet, domethene i ngelen 14 vjet.
Di shume gjera per Edin, por ajo qe dua te them eshte se Perendia ne burg e ka bekuar kaq shume sa nuk mund ta imagjinoni dot. Ai shpesh na inkurajon ne qe jemi jashte dhe eshte e mrekullueshme qe Perendia e ka perdorur aty ne burg dhe jane kthyer edhe djem te tjere shqiptare. Mblidhen dhe bisedojne me njeri-tjetrin, lexojne Biblen dhe mesojne rreth Perendise. Kemi pasur kontakt dhe kemi mbajtur prane edhe familjet e tjera te ketyre shqiptareve qe jane ne burg, te cilet kane besuar nepermjet Eduartit. Para ca kohesh ndodhi qe aty ne burg vrau veten nje djale shume i mire (me duket se ishte nga Berati) u hodh nga kati i trete, dhe kjo gje sherbeu qe shume te tjere te besonin ne Zotin, te prekur nga kjo ngjarje.

Kemi nje vella shume te bekuar nga Korca, qe quhet Berti dhe shkon dhe e viziton shpeshhere ne burg bashke me nje pastor, kane leje te vecante, qe te shkojne e te flasin me Edin dhe te tjeret qe kane besuar dhe jane te interesuar per Zotin.

Kemi ne dore deshmine e Edit, qe eshte gati 21 faqe, dhe aty tregon gjithe historine e jetes se tij dhe se si ai besoi. Familjes se tij iu desh te luteshin tre vjet per Edin qe ai te kthehej ne besim.

Eshte me te vertete nje histrori shume e bukur, ku tregon se kush ishte, per vjedhjet, grabitjet vrasje, dhe maredheniet e tij me banda te ndryshme dhe se si Perendia veproi ne jeten e tij.
Vrasja qe kishte bere Edi ishte nje vrasje shume e eger, dhe jo aq e lehte per ligjet qe jane ketu. Por ne gjyq ai pati mundesi qe te deshmonte per Krishtin.
Gjithashtu nje regjizor i njohur i prekur nga historia e Edit, ka marre persiper per te bere jeten e tij film.

Per me shume mund te kontaktoni ne privat me mua ose me Huggos, qe tju dergojme deshmine e Edit.

Paqa e Zotit me ju te gjithe! Lutem cdo dite per ju te gjithe!

Abigail!

----------


## Astrit77

Deshmues dhe Abigail!

 Histori shume e dhimbshme dhe shume prekese si ajo e Edit, qe tregon edhe njehere madheshtine dhe fuqine e Perendise, qe me ane te Jezu Krishtit, njerezit mund te gjejne faljen dhe paqen dhe tregon edhe njehere se ne me te vertete nuk meritojme asgje prej Perendise, pervec se nje denimi te sigurte. Por dashuria e Perendise tregohet ne ate qe cdo njeri mund te gjeje strehe tek Perendia dhe me ane te kryqit te beje pajtimin me Perendine dhe me njerezit e tjere.Lavdi Zotit!

 Jam i bindur se cdo njeri qe eshte penduar dhe eshte rilindur prej Frymes se Shenjte perjeton madheshtine e Frymes ne jeten e tij ne mish, dhe cdo njeri permes Frymes mund te arrije gjithshka. Per Perendine asgje s'eshte e pamundur.

 Deshmues po lutem per vellane tend qe per familjen e tij te behet vullneti i Perendise.

 Falenderoj te gjithe vellezerit dhe motrat, per lutjet e tyre dhe per inkurajimin e tyre.

----------


## deshmuesi

Moter Abigail  e lexova shkrimin tuaj dhe te falenderoj per mesazhin tend. Une do te ftoja qe ti te sillje pjese pjese deshmine e Edit, pasi ajo eshte shume e vlefshme per cdo njeri qe kerkon te njohe Perendine e vertete Zotin Krisht. Falenderoj Zotin qe perdori vella Astritin77, qe te hape kete "Dhome lutjesh" ku ne te krishteret te kemi mundesi qe te jetojme sa me afer njeritjetrit, mbase ne trup jemi lark njeritjetrit, por ne fryme jemi se bashku ne cdo kohe dhe ne cdo vend. Zoti te bekofte.
 Ps. Abigail ju dergova nje email nuk e di nese e moret apo jo. adresen time te imelit po ta shkruaj edhe njehere ketu:
deshmuesi2@yahoo.com

 Vella Astrit77.
 Te faleminderit per mbeshtetjen tuaj ne kerkesen e lutjes time, nese ke mundesi kerko qe te luten edhe vellezerit ne kishen ku ti shkon.
 Zoti te bekofte 
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## i shpetuari

*KENI MENDUAR SHUME MIRE PER NJE FORUM LUTJESH. EDHE UNE KAM DEGJUAR PER ATE DJALIN QE U KTHYE NE JEZU KRISHTIN PASI PATI KRYER NJE KRIM. DO TE DESHA NGA JU VELLEZER E MOTRA TE LUTESHIT PER SHPETIMIN E MAMASE TIME, GJITHASHTU PER SHPETIMIN E VELLAIT DHE DY MOTRAVE TE MIA ME FAMILJET E TYRE. SEPSE VETEM UNE JAM I KRISHTER NGA FAMILJA. ZOTI JU BEKOFTE TE GJITHEVE, I SHPETUARI.*

----------


## Thjeshtesia

Te dashur vellezer e motra ne Krisht,

Deshiroj t'ju them se ju dhe familjet tuaja jane ne lutjet e mia, sipas nevojave qe ju shprehni ketu dhe thjesht si vellezer e motra te trupit te Krishtit.
Para dy ditesh gjyshja ime ne Tirane u nda nga kjo jete dhe kjo nuk ishte e lehte per famijen tone qe nuk pati mundesi ta shihte ate perpara se te na linte.

Ju lutem te luteni per mua dhe familjen tone ne kete kohe te veshtire.  Lutuni edhe per anetaret e tjere te familjes sime te cilet nuk jane te krishtere pervec babit.  Lutuni qe une te jem shembull per ta e qe Fryma e Shenjte te me ndihmoje t'i mesoj atyre lajmin e mire.

Me dashuri ne Krisht!

----------


## deshmuesi

Te dashur motra dhe vellezer: I shpetuari  dhe Thejshtesia.
 Jam duke u lutur per ju  dhe per familjet tuaja. Mos haroni se ju jeni KRIPA ne familje, ku me "Shijen" tuaj,  ju krijoni  mundesi qe ata me ne fund  te mund te njohin  Krishtitn.
 Le ta lavderojme Zotin Krisht qe na dha kete dhome lutjesh, ku ne mund te qendrojme se bashku ne cdo kohe ne lutje si dhe duke sjelle kerkesat tona per problemet e ndryshme te jetes, por mos haroni se, duhet te deshmojme dhe ato qe Krishti ka bere dhe ben ne jeten tone.
 Vargu im inkurajues eshte : 1Thesa:5:16-28.
 Zoti ju bekofte. Deshmuesi.

----------


## Astrit77

Abigail, deshmuesi, i shpetuari, Thjeshtesia, dhe te gjithe vellezerit dhe motrat e tjere te ketij forumi, ne Krisht!

 Faleminderit per lutjet tuaja dhe per inkurajimin, si dhe faleminderit edhe per deshmite qe sillni.

 Thjeshtesia, ngushellime per gjyshen, do te lutem per ty dhe per familjen tende. Eshte teper e dhimbshme kur ndahesh nga te afermit e tu, por me e dhimbshme eshte kur ata largohen nga kjo bote pa Krishtin, atje asgje s'te ndihmon po nuk pate pranuar Jezu Krishtin si Avokat.

 Ne nje gjendje te tille jane edhe te gjithe pjestaret e mi te familjes, ata jane te pashpetuar, s'e kane pranuar Krishtin si Zot e Shpetimtar dhe une po lutem per to. 
Kerkoj, vellezer dhe motra qe te luteni per to, vetem Perendia mund te beje te mundur kthimin e tyre nga vdekja ne jete, dhe ne si bij te Perendise ne Krisht kemi privilegjin qe te vijme tek Froni i Hirit dhe te kerkojme, dhe ashtu sic thote edhe apostulli Gjon tek 1 Gjonit 3:22 :

*dhe çtë kërkojmë, e marrim nga ai, sepse zbatojmë urdhërimet e tij dhe bëjmë gjërat që janë të pëlqyera prej tij.
*
Le te perpiqemi te bejme vullnetin e Zotit dhe te vijme me guxim para Tij, Krishti na e jep kete te drejte.

 Paci Hir dhe paqe nga Perendia, Ati yne, dhe nga Zoti Jezu Krisht!

----------


## Thjeshtesia

"Dhe atij që mund t`ju ruajë nga çdo rrëzim dhe t`ju nxjerrë para lavdisë së tij të paqortueshëm dhe me gëzim, të vetmit Perëndi të ditur, Shpëtimtarit tonë, i qoftë lavdi, madhështi, sundim dhe pushtet, tani dhe përjetë. Amen."  Juda 1:24-25

----------


## ABIGAIL

Paqa e Zotit me ju te gjithe!

Ju kam ne lutjet e mia cdo dite, jo vetem ju por edhe anetare te tjere te Forumit dhe ne pergjithesi kete Forum qe na jep mundesi te flasim per dashurine e Perendise dhe te deshmojme per Te.

Edhe une kerkoj lutjet e tuaja per familjen time sepse nuk jane te gjithe te krishtere.

Ju faleminderit!

Me dashurine shpenguese te Krishtit Jezus!

----------


## Nika

Lutjet janë shumë të dobishme dhe ndihmojnë në shpëtimin e shpirtrave. Lutjet më të mira janë kur lutej për tjetër kënd, dhe lutjet e falënderimit. Nuk është mirë me iu lutur /shumë/ Zotit si lypsarë, duke i kërkuar Atij të mirat e kësaj bote!
Sipas Shri Çinmoj, të cilit ia kam lexuar një libër të vogël, por që asgjë nuk shkruan për të, por besoj se ka qenë i ditur dhe i përsosur, dhe supozoj se vjen nga sfera budiste ka shkruar: ..." se lutja ma madhështore që ekziston në të gjithë religjionet është ajo që ka lënë Jezusi: -o At u bëftë vullneti YT"!-

----------


## Astrit77

Pershendetje Nika!

 Me vjen mire qe bashkohesh edhe ti ne kete dhome lutjeje. Sic e shikon pothuajse te gjithe ata qe marrin pjese ne kete dhome lutje jane te gjthe te krishtere, pra njerez qe i kemi besuar Zotit Jezu Krisht per shpetimin e shpirtrave tane. Ne nuk vijme perpara Perendise si lypsare, por si bij te Perendise ne Jezu Krishtin, dhe po ti vesh re te gjitha lutjet tona nuk jane qe Zoti te na jape te mirat e kesaj bote, por ne lutemi per shpirtrat e njerezve tane te afert si dhe per ndihmen e Perendise ne ecjen tone te perditshme. Ne te gjithe Testamentin e Ri duke filluar me ungjijte do te gjendet kudo thirrja per lutje pa pushim. Kjo eshte menyra se si ne i drejtohemi Perendise, Ai na ka folur ne me ane te Bibles dhe ne flasim me te me ane te lutjeve. Ne kemi nevoje te komunikojme me Atin tone qiellor, ashtu sic komunikojme me njeri tjetrin dhe pa lutje nuk ka komunikim. Pa lutje ne nuk do te mund te rritemi si te Krishtere, por do te mbesim foshnja ne Krisht dhe dihet se foshnjat jane te dobeta, Zoti na urdheron qe te rritemi duke u ushqyer me ane te Fjales se Tij dhe duke kerkuar prej Tij.
 Me poshte po sjell disa vargje nga Bibla ku urdherohemi te lutemi pa pushim.

*Acts 12:5  Por, ndërsa Pjetrin e ruanin në burg, nga ana e kishës bënin lutje të vazhdueshme te Perëndia për të.
Romans 15:30  Dhe ju bëj thirrje, o vëllezër, për Zotin tonë Jezu Krisht dhe për dashurinë e Frymës, të luftoni bashkë me mua në lutje te Perëndia për mua,
Ephesians 6:18  duke u lutur në çdo kohë dhe me çdo lloj lutjeje dhe përgjërimi në Frymën, duke ndenjur zgjuar për këtë qëllim me çdo ngulmim dhe lutje për të gjithë shenjtorët,
Philippians 1:4  duke iu lutur gjithmonë me gëzim për ju të gjithë në çdo lutje që bëj,
Colossians 4:12  Epafrai, që është nga tuajt dhe shërbëtor i Krishtit, ju përshëndet; ai lufton gjithnjë për ju në lutje, që ju të qëndroni të përsosur dhe të përkryer në gjithë vullnetin e Perëndisë.
1 Timothy 2:1  Të bëj thirrje, pra, para së gjithash, që të bëhen përgjërime, lutje, ndërhyrje dhe falënderime për të gjithë njerëzit,*

 Ja si na paralajmeron apostulli Jakob (vellai i Jezu Krishtit) ne letren e tij kur ne kerkojme per lakmine tone : Jakobi 4:3 :

*Ju kërkoni dhe nuk merrni, sepse kërkoni keqas që të shpenzoni për kënaqësitë tuaja.*

 Prandaj duke pasur keto ne mendje le te vijme perpara Perendise me lutje dhe falenderim dhe te flasim me Atin tone qiellor qe eshte i bekuar perjete.

 Vellezer dhe motra, lutuni pa pushim.

----------


## Nika

Për mua lutje pa pushim dmth. me e pasur në mendje pa pushim ZOTIN = DASHURINË E VËRTETË, dhe me vepruar sipas principeve të Tij /sajë/, duke /u/ bërë vepra të mira, - duke ndihmuar të tjerët në të gjitha mënyrët, dhe këtë duke e pasur qëllim të jetës! Pra, me e bërë veten të lumtur, duke bërë të tjerët të lumtur! Në marrëdhënie dashurie dhe në raport me njerëz, më shumë me dhënë se me marrë! Nuk e besoj se ka deklaruar, as nuk ka dëshiruar Jezusi, as Zoti që njerëzit të luten me fjalë papushim!

----------


## deshmuesi

Se pari ju uroj: Paqe ne KRishtin JEzus. Nuka e di konkretisht besimin tuaj, por me duhet te them se, ne kete dhome lutjesh ka vetem Bashkim ne lutje, deshmi cka Krishti ka bere ne jeten e gjithsecilit, si dhe kerkesa per lutje, pa perjashtuar edhe ato gjera qe jane te domozdoshme   dhe i sherbejne kesaj  dhome lutjesh. NEse dikush deshiron qe te pyese apo nuk eshte dakort me ato qe kjo Dhome lujtesh trajton, kete ta beje ne nje shkrim tjeter. Dua te me kutposh, jo se une ju ndaloj juve qe te merni pjese ne kete dhome lutjesh, por ne nuk deshirojme qe kjo dhome te humbe funksionin per te cilin Perendia na e dha. 
 Cdo i krishtere eshte i mirpritur, gjithmone nese ai deshrion. Do tju lutesha moderatoreve qe ne kete dhome te lejojne vetem ato shkrime qe jane ne peruthje te plote me Dhomen e lujteve.
 Sa per Lutjen nese eshte mire qe te lutemi shum apo pak, gjithsecili lutet simbas moshes qe ka ne KRisht.  Psh, sa me shume qe rritet "Bebja" aq me shume rriten dhe Belbezimet e tij, deri sa  me ne fund arin te flase. 
 Miqesisht deshmuesi

----------


## Nika

Dëshiroj me gjithë qenien time t'u plotësohen lutjet dhe dëshirat!!!

----------


## Astrit77

Pershendetje Nika!

 Ajo qe thua ti ne lidhje me dashurine qe "me shume me dhene se me marre ne raport me te tjeret eshte e vertete." Por a e di ti se ku eshte burimi i ketij mesimi? Kjo gje gjendet ne Bibel dhe konkretisht, gjendet tek 1 Korintasve 13. Lexoje kete kapitull te Bibles dhe do te kuptosh se cdo te thote dashuri e vertete. Por nje dashuri te tille, ka vetem Perendia per ne njerezit. Megjithese ne jemi rebele, mosbindes ndaj Tij, thyejme ligjet e Tij, perseri Zoti i lavdise, Krijuesi yne na do perseri. Ja sa bukur shprehet kjo dashuri e Zotit tone ne Bibel, Gjoni 3:16-17 :

*16  Sepse Perëndia e deshi aq botën, sa dha Birin e tij të vetëmlindurin, që, kushdo që beson në të, të mos humbasë, por të ketë jetë të përjetshme.
17  Sepse Perëndia nuk e dërgoi Birin e vet në botë që ta dënojë botën, por që bota të shpëtohet prej tij.*

 Ne ne vetvete nuk kemi dashuri, jemi te ftohte, egoiste, vetem Perendia mund te derdhe ne zemrat tona mirenjohje pa kufi, dashurine e vertete. Dhe kete gje Ai e ben nepermjet Jezu Krishtit. Pa pranuar Jezu Krishtin, asnjeri nuk do ta njohe dashurine e vertete, asnjeri nuk do ta njohe Perendine.

 Prandaj edhe ne kete dhome lutje, jemi mbledhur te krishteret qe ti lutemi Zotit tone, jo se e kemi dashur Ate me pare, por se Ai na deshi ne me pare. Kryqi i Krishtit ben pajtimin e Perendise me njeriun, pa pranuar Krishtin si Zot e Shpetimtar mund ti lutesh Zotit sa te duash, por nuk te ben dobi, perderisa nuk pranon planin e Perendise per shpetim. Tek Goni 10:9, Jezusi tha :

*Unë jam dera; nëse dikush hyn nëpërmjet meje, do të shpëtohet; do të hyjë, do të dalë dhe do të gjejë kullotë.*

 Pra per te hyre ne pranine e Perendise duhet te kalojme nepermjet Jezu Krishtit. Ti mund ti lutesh Zotit kudo, edhe ne kete dhome lutjeje, por persa kohe qe lutjet tuaja nuk bashkohen me besimin tek Jezu Krishti, ato nuk te sjellin dobi. Vetem lutjet e sinqerta bejne qe Fryma e Shenjte te te coje tek Jezu Krishti, bejne qe te njohesh dashurine e vertete.
 Une do te lutem per ty Nika, qe ti me te vertete te njohesh ate qe ti e quan dashuri e vertet, dhe per mua ka emrin Jezu Krisht. Njehere nje autor shkroi :
_"Perse ata ia gozhduan duart ne kryq? Dashuria e Tij per ne mekataret do ta mbante Ate "te gozhduar" ne kryq."_
 Mendon ti valle se ishin gozhdet ata qe e mbajten Jezusin ne kryq? Asgje ne bote nuk mund ta mbante Birin e Perendise ne ate kryq ne kalvar, pervecse dashurise se Tij, dashurise se vertete per ne. Prandaj ne e falenderojme Perendine per kete dashuri, per kete meshire, per kete Hir te mrekullueshem dhe vijme perpara Tij me falenderime dhe lutje pa pushim, jo se ne presim te marrim dicka prej Tij, me Jezu Krishtin ne kemi marre gjithshka kemi nevoje, por se vullneti i Perendise eshte ky, qe ne te lutemi per njerezit e tjere per shpetimin e tyre. Persosmeria arrihet vetme nepermjet Perendise, dhe ne asnje menyre nepermjet "transhendences", "ritrupezimit", apo gjerave mistike.
 Zoti qofte me ty Nika!

----------

